

Announcing dedicated servers for Browserling  - ryan_stevens
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/announcing-dedicated-servers-for-browserling/
It looks like the awesome service Browserling just got dedicated servers! From the post, "We're super excited to announce dedicated plans for Browserling. With a dedicated Browserling plan you get your own Windows server with all the browsers pre-installed, plus you can install any software that you want, any browser plugins you want, and do absolutely anything you wish with it as you also get full administrator rights to your server."
======
opendomain
This is great - now I can test all the browsers PLUS the plugins. The only
problem - $250 a month! For that much cabbage, I can get a very powerful
server or several VPS and test everything myself.

~~~
pkrumins
Well it's more oriented for people or corproations who don't really want to
maintain another server or VPS themselves. We take care of that.

------
heyrhett
Free is not a bad pricepoint for me to check if IE6 is rendering my page at
all. For companies that need to check this sort of thing before launching,
$250 doesn't sound too bad either. Nice work!

